# Budget 10-Inch Powered Subwoofer Shootout



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The market is flooded with $100-$200 10-inch powered subwoofers. So, how do you separate the good from the bad… the high value products from the others… and how do you make the right purchase decision to get you the product you need while not over-spending? To tackle those questions, I ordered 5 of the more popular budget 10-inch powered subwoofers from Amazon and conducted my own shootout. This video explores these options and aims to provide you with some knowledge – using science, not fluff – to help your purchase decisions. 

The subwoofers tested here are: 
Yamaha NS-SW100BL: Amazon.com: Yamaha 10" 100W Powered Subwoofer - Black (NS-SW100BL): Home Audio & Theater 
Polk Audio PSW10: Amazon.com: Polk Audio AM1055-C Powered Subwoofer - Power Port Technology | Up to 100 Watts | Big Bass in Compact Design | Easy Setup with Home Theater Systems: Electronics 
Klipsch Reference R-10SW: Amazon.com: Klipsch Reference R-10SW 10" 300w Powered Subwoofer (Black): Electronics 
Sony SACS9: Amazon.com: Sony SACS9 10-Inch Active Subwoofer,Black: Electronics 
Elac SUB1010: https://amzn.to/2FzsCPu 

(Note: Amazon affiliate links above. I get a small commission from sales made through my affiliate links without any additional cost to you.) 

Results sheet can be found via my Google Sheet: https://www.erinsaudiocorner.com/loudspeakers/cea-2010_subwoofer_testing/ 

Because I know I will be asked: Before I began testing, I reached out to both Monoprice and Parts-Express about obtaining review samples that I would send back but I did not get a response. If you have a subwoofer you would like me to test, track me down and let’s see if we can work something out.


----------



## Paco (Feb 22, 2021)

fantastic! Such an amazing project!! wow...so...which ones would you choose between the Polk PSW10 vs Sony SACS9 and the Klipsch R-10SW? I'm not too smart reading charts..not for loudness but for some accuracy...your video is incredible!


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

Paco said:


> fantastic! Such an amazing project!! wow...so...which ones would you choose between the Polk PSW10 vs Sony SACS9 and the Klipsch R-10SW? I'm not too smart reading charts..not for loudness but for some accuracy...your video is incredible!


I didn't watch the video, nor did i read the chart. However, I bought one SACS9 new from amazon, hooked it up and was so blown away by how much bass that thing put out versus what I was expecting from a little active 10" woofer.. that I immediately went back and ordered 3 more. Like I said, I didn't watch the video so it may have been rated the worst of the bunch, and I could care less if it was.. I am a complete and utter SPL bassophile and SACS9 has not only my stamp of approval but my highest recommendation for an active woofer in that price range.

FYI - If you get one, disable the auto power save switch.. as that is what 99% of negative reviews are about on amazon because they're retarded and don't realize the it doesn't always receive a signal due to the LPF which will cause it to go into sleep mode. I just leave mine on all the time, but if I do want to shut it down for some reason all I have to do is just press the power button. Those people are just ****ing idiots.

_EDIT_ - When I got mine they were on sale for $98 new/prime.. so my reply is based upon what I got for vs what I paid - 4/$400. I didn't even know it was a sale until I a friend hear them and he went to go order one them for himself and the price had went up to $200.


----------

